# New to me 1132 - Advice on turning?



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

I bought an HS1132 Honda blower this summer for $500. I've used it twice now, 60-90 minutes per use. What a joy! It's pretty quiet and it throws the snow far. Wet snow didn't bother it much. But, nothing is perfect...

*Turning is cantankerous!* 
The newest 1332 has *R and L release levers* - Is that a plausible mod that could be done on the old model?

*General advice?*

I tilted it backward, resting it on it's handles, to make replacing the auger shear pin easier. It leaked gas from the tank. No big deal. It filled the cylinder with gas! Not good. In 71 years, I've never experienced hydraulic lock. I pulled the plug. Then I pulled the start cord until liquid stopped squirting out. I couldn't find the gas shut off valve (I got the manual and now I know). So, shut off the gas whenever I tilt it back? That would solve the second problem, right?
Any tricks on turning? It's not a huge deal, but there are situations where it's very inconvenient.
Does anyone use the trans disconnect any time other than to push the beast when it's not running?
The transmission seems to work just fine. Need I do anything special to maintain it?

I plan on installing some scrape plates (?) on the outside edges of the bucket, wax the inside and the chute, and check out the scraper on the bottom (on casual look, it seemed to have significant wear). I'm old with a replaced hip and knee - sliding underneath anything is difficult, so I left it at "casual look" for today.. 

*
Thanks*

---
I've been using a John Deere 828D bought new in 1990. I do two driveways and live 20 miles west of Boston. I.e., sometimes only a few snow storms, sometimes a lot. I rebuilt the bucket about 10 years ago and replaced the motor with an identical one (used from the dealer). The Honda is a huge step up!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to SBF. 

1) Yes, shut off the fuel before tilting it back. Also, keep in mind that if tilted a certain way the motor oil can fill the overhead cam area and start leaking from the vent pipe. 

2) For turning, I just kick the foot pedal to get the machine in "high" position and turn it. Usually thats not necessary if there is snow on the ground as the tracks slip with easy when turning. 

3) The HST "Disengage" position is usually only used to move the machine around. 

4)Just make sure the HST fluid is at proper level, no need to change it. 

To save the augers from hitting the pavement make sure to invest in some side mounted skid shoes, if you dont already have them on the machine.


----------



## Doctor (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a leak in my honda hs1332 snowblower.

the shaft that drives the right track has a seal coming out of the transmission (seems to have slipped out), and it wet of the hst fluid. so how do i fix this.
i have ordered the seal (part number 91272-733-931 OIL SEAL)

will this fix the problem, once i replace the seal and fill wil 37 ounces of HST fluid.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

hobkirk


everything jnc posted.

also , the scraper blade ,properly adjusted along with the skid shoes protect the bottom of the bucket. have seen some ugly messes down there. expensive to repair unless diy.

any pictures of that beast?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Doctor said:


> I have a leak in my honda hs1332 snowblower.
> 
> the shaft that drives the right track has a seal coming out of the transmission (seems to have slipped out), and it wet of the hst fluid. so how do i fix this.
> i have ordered the seal (part number 91272-733-931 OIL SEAL)
> ...


you should start your own thread in the honda forum. you'll get more helpful advice.


----------

